# Honda em6500sx generator valve train problem



## kenora (May 31, 2017)

Hi.. i have been asked to help a friend repair his generator.. he lives off grid and uses this to supply 100% of his electricity.. it's a 2016 model and has been converted to propane.

Unlike his previous generator..also a Honda... 4kw unit... which lasted 23 years before it died... that's another separate project... the.new one will not run more than 20 hrs before it shuts down.. investigation has revealed the exhaust valve tightens up to 0 clearance over the 20 or so hours 
. Never more than 20... and the engine shuts down.
There is no warranty cause he did a second party propane conversion.. and he cant easily take the machine to a Honda dealer as he is on an island in the boonies of nw Ontario Canada.
I had my first look at it and other than nothing A LOT of movement in the valve train.. wiggle I mean at tdc... I'm at a loss. I cant find a service manual anywhere for it.
Any thoughts?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kenora said:


> I cant find a service manual anywhere for it.


In your other thread, you asked about an ES6500. Which is it? 

For the ES6500:
New: https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61ZA011E6
Used: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-Gener...sAAOSwe4xcs1-7

For the EM6500:
New: https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61Z210099E2
Used: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-EM40...631235?hash=item443b0f3fc3:g:FYoAAOSwBGBcs2PK


----------



## kenora (May 31, 2017)

Sorry about the confusion... and thanks for the links









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kenora (May 31, 2017)

*thanks for the links*

small world...I've got family in Cape Elizabeth (used to live on Olde Fort Rd)


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kenora said:


> small world...I've got family in Cape Elizabeth (used to live on Olde Fort Rd)


 I'm on Littlejohn Road, one house from the end... A few hundred feet away!

Also, it's common for engines converted to propane to need the valves adjusted. Propane does not provide the same cooling effect that gasoline does and the engines tend to run hotter.


----------



## kenora (May 31, 2017)

My cousins.. were at 16 OF Rd.. beautiful area.. family is from NS Canada but uncle moved to Portland.. anywho.. 
This generator has been shutting itself down every 10 to 20 hrs since new.. when I pulled the valve cover off I noted..
1.. there is a lot more slop in the rocker than i expected.. it moves L and R around the center shaft that it rocks on as well as laterally.. in and out on a radial arc.. I did not expect that on a Honda.
2..the exhaust is always the problem
3.. the exhaust spring is noticeably easier to depress by hand.. is the spring a different rate than the intake?
4..the exhaust adjustment is at its max limit.. the lock nut is just barely grabbing any threads as if something has stretched.. my buddy had to shim the base of the rocker center shaft to allow the lock nit to have a thread to grab.. you can see it here.. the grey washer on the left..exhaust side.. 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kenora (May 31, 2017)

That was taken at TDC

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kenora said:


> ...the exhaust adjustment is at its max limit.. the lock nut is just barely grabbing any threads as if something has stretched.. my buddy had to shim the base of the rocker center shaft to allow the lock nit to have a thread to grab.. you can see it here.. the grey washer on the left..exhaust side...


I would think that you have a case of exhaust valve erosion and/or seat recession. This is common in cases where a gas generator is converted to propane with an after-market kit. The factory multi-fuel engines probably have extra-hard valve seats to deal with the higher temps.

Probably need to replace some parts there... Exhaust valve kit and maybe a head? I don't know if the valve seat is serviceable in the iGX390 head. Need to pull off the head and have a look-see. 

Valve set $14.50: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intake-Exh...WgAAOSw5iVcwkwz:sc:USPSFirstClass!04074!US!-1

At least the head isn't TOO expensive: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-1221...412071?hash=item26157f27e7:g:GcEAAOSwEqJa4QVe

You can get a complete long-head kit for about $64: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Assemb...158324?hash=item20f4de3b34:g:ogAAAOSw5nxaVPwp


----------



## kenora (May 31, 2017)

Thanks...the service manual for the EM6500SX is on the way....

ouch... it hurts to be paying in Canadian kopeks.... the exchange to US$$ is brutal...

Once the head is off I'll be looking for parts.

Thanks


----------

